# Hot weather dog boots



## tech_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

Does anyone have success with a hot weather dog boots? I see references to winter protection, but I'm looking for something to protect my vizsla from hot sand and dirt on our summer hikes. 

I always check surface temps, but on today's hike I noticed Terra running from shade spot to shade spot, clearly having issues with the temperature of the dirt. It was slightly hot to my hand, but I didn't think it was hot enough to cause her any problems. She's obviously a bit more sensitive to it than I thought.

Any suggestions on something that works and is tolerated by our feisty friends?

Thanks,

T.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mainly just run them early morning before it has a chance to heat up the ground.
You can try Mushers secret, but I would just try and get the run in as early as possible. These dogs can go from fine to overheated quickly.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

In the cold weather the boot protects the paw & the pups heat warms the inside - in heat the pup also warms the boot from the inside - in heat the boot only protects for a short time - then inside and out become the same temp - a pup is not like us wearing sneakers - the paws are on the ground so many more times than our feet !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

I know where I live, the soft powered sand at the beach near the dunes and immediately behind the duneline can get so hot that I can't walk on it barefoot. Maddie is smart enough not to spend much time there in the heat of the day but if I had shoes on, it might be easy to overlook. I keep her down on the waters edge for this reason.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm having the same issue here in L.A. with it soaring to the 90's by 9am. If I haven't gotten the dogs out by 7:am which with my AM. duties is a difficult thing... I have to wait until 7-8 pm to get them out. Fortunately it is so warm in the day, they all just seek out the coolest floor tile to lay on and sleep... poor dogs. The dog beach is also a problem because getting to the water means we have to cross 100 + yards of scorching hot sand to get to the water... and then back across the hot sand to the hot asphalt parking lot before we get back in the car...  We have a kiddy pool, and we play ball on the grass in the back yard when the natives get to restless... but it is truly a problem!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We use booties in hot weather or rocky/ sharp trail conditions. Here is a pic of Miles in his booties!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine would be off in that water in a heart beat.

I just take mine early, and stick to shady trails and water.
Took mine out this morning. They spent and hour of the 1 1/2 hour run in the creek. We've been lucky this year, and received plenty of rain. Its kept temps under a 100 degrees so far.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Ours were in the water, they can swim in those boots! Miles genuinely enjoys looking at scenery, so he took a break to check out the view ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Miles & Chases Mom, 
What are the boots made of? Do they Velcro around the leg?
They look like they are pretty comfortable...When he swims, do they fill up with water? All these questions?? 
I used to have felt boots for Greta that closed with Velcro, but your boots look much more high tech!
I am very interested!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

The brand is Neo Paws. I like them because they cover the pad up above the foot region on the ankle which our dogs commonly irritate with descending. They have a thick rubber sole, velcro, and a strap. They can be a little tricky to get on, but the pet store lady said they stay on the best of any other brand she sells. 

Our boys can sprint and swim in them. They allow water to escape, not pool. They did get a little bit of irritation on the tops of their toes the first long run they did in them. Overall we are very happy with them, they saved our trip in Mammoth! Day 4 the boys got sore from all the pumice and lava rock and we decided to buy boots. They hiked the whole rest of the trip no problems!


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

What size does Miles wear?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

He and Chase are both in mediums


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Just ordered Moose a pair! thanks so much for the info, we measured his paws last night, definitely a large, he is gonna be a big handsome boy!


----------

